

Steve Jobs: Love What You Do - hariis
http://blogs.wsj.com/juggle/2011/10/06/steve-jobs-love-what-you-do/

======
hariis
Your work is going to fill a large part of your life, and the only way to be
truly satisfied is to do what you believe is great work. And the only way to
do great work is to love what you do. If you haven’t found it yet, keep
looking. Don’t settle. As with all matters of the heart, you’ll know when you
find it. And, like any great relationship, it just gets better and better as
the years roll on. So keep looking until you find it. Don’t settle.

Words to live by. Here’s to a life well lived, Steve Jobs.

